# Where to get HPR71 Bulbs



## IlluminatedOne (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi

Anyone know where you can get Philips HPR71 bulbs cheap ?, i have had a look around on the net and found a couple of places that sells the bulbs from between £4.95 to 8euros but wondered if that was a high price for them as i didnt know how much they should go for. 

Seems high to me as you can get 20w bi pin halogens for £2 or so. 

Its to go in a light i just got for cheap, a "Blue Point" magcharger clone type light.

I have looked for the ROP Low which are 11w and should also work but most places are in the US and the shipping costs exceed the cost of the bulbs lol. 

Im in the UK so any places which are local would be a plus.


So anyhelp would be great.


----------



## fivemega (Aug 5, 2009)

IlluminatedOne said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know where you can get Philips HPR71 bulbs cheap ?, i have had a look around on the net and found a couple of places that sells the bulbs from between £4.95 to 8euros but wondered if that was a high price for them as i didnt know how much they should go for.
> 
> ...



*How about Reflectalite?*


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for that i will check them out. :thumbsup:


----------



## lctorana (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes. Since you're in the UK, you'll find the GH24 a near-identical bulb.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Aug 5, 2009)

Found one on Ebay.uk take a look http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Replacement-H...ghts?hash=item5633b0eed0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lctorana (Aug 5, 2009)

I just want to say that I promoted the Philips HPR71 because it is very commonly available in Australian hardware stores, e.g. Bunnings, off the shelf. It is packaged and promoted by Eveready or Energizer. It is presumably also common in Germany - it's country of origin.

For those in other countries, you can throw a blanket over the (German) Philips HPR71, the (American) Pelican 3854L, and the (Japanese) Reflectalite GH24. Use whichever of the three is most easily available to you. Results at 7.2V will be hard to tell apart.

One interesting thing to note is the envelope shape. The HPR71 and GH24 are halogen tubular with a top-mounted exhaust tip - they physically resemble the RoP High, but perform like the RoP-low. The 3854L and 3853L are of tubular domed construction, physically resmbling the Magstar Xenon bulbs, and have the advantage of fitting through the smallest cammed reflector openings, making for a nice beam profile.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Aug 5, 2009)

So will the HPR71 fit in a 8.3mm reflector (WA/ROP sized)? I saw some in B last weekend for $11AU and nearly bought one to try.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the help im going to have a look and order some spare 10W's for my light for the moment.


Also the HPR71 is 9mm in diameter as i measured it today with a vernier caliper so it might not fit your reflector.


----------



## nitesky (Aug 7, 2009)

These are listed at Eurolight-Marketing. I have been looking for them in the US myself, no luck so far.


----------



## Fulgeo (Aug 14, 2009)

nitesky said:


> These are listed at Eurolight-Marketing. I have been looking for them in the US myself, no luck so far.



I have been looking for a source of Philips HPR71 bulbs in the US for a while also to no avail. I placed an order last night at kaidomain and saw and order one of these bulbs on the guess it might be our boy. 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=8981 Should get this order in 2-3 weeks and when I do I will share my results.

Happy Mods!


----------



## lctorana (Aug 14, 2009)

Fulgeo said:


> I have been looking for a source of Philips HPR71 bulbs in the US for a while also to no avail.


I don't understand why this is so important.
Either the Pelican 3853L or 3854L will do everything the HPR71 will.

But if it's that impotant, do you want me to send a bunch over?


----------



## Fulgeo (Aug 14, 2009)

lctorana said:


> I don't understand why this is so important.
> Either the Pelican 3853L or 3854L will do everything the HPR71 will.
> 
> But if it's that impotant, do you want me to send a bunch over?


 
The quest for the HPR71 in my case would be the hope it throws a fatter beam. Sort of like it's bigger brother the 5761. The 3854L if a fine bulb in my opinion but in my experiments with it, it throws a small (very white mind you) beam. Also would like to say that it cost me about $10.00 to get my hands on a 3854L. I have to buy the twin 3854 high and low together. I am not a big fan of the 3854 High bulb but thats another fight for a different thread . If I can get the HPR71 for under $5.00 and if it has a fat beam it might be a winner.


----------



## lctorana (Aug 15, 2009)

I could send you some, but you wouldn't have much change out of US$20 each.

An alternative is, of course, the GH24 from Reflectalite in the UK. A very nearly identical bulb.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2009)

Fulgeo said:


> The quest for the HPR71 in my case would be the hope it throws a fatter beam. Sort of like it's bigger brother the 5761. The 3854L if a fine bulb in my opinion but in my experiments with it, it throws a small (very white mind you) beam. Also would like to say that it cost me about $10.00 to get my hands on a 3854L. I have to buy the twin 3854 high and low together. I am not a big fan of the 3854 High bulb but thats another fight for a different thread . If I can get the HPR71 for under $5.00 and if it has a fat beam it might be a winner.



Normally the bigger the filament, the bigger the spot. And as a rule of thumb higher watt bulbs have a bigger filament size.


----------



## Fulgeo (Aug 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Normally the bigger the filament, the bigger the spot. And as a rule of thumb higher watt bulbs have a bigger filament size.


 
Based on LuxLuthor's charts https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179748 both the HPR71 and the 3854L consume 1.9 amps at 7.2 volts. The same wattage. From the same chart the HPR71 only measures 398 lumens while the 3854L generates 549 lumens at 7.2 volts. Based on the charts the 3854L would be the winner expecially if you consider that it is a more robust bulb and has a higher insta-flash point. I have a 3854L mod and it is a fine mode, I just want to know if the HPR71 throws out a fatter beam as mention before. I have run into the same issue with the 1185 vs 5761 mods. The 1185 rocks the house literally. Bounced off the walls inside the 1185 looks like it is superior to the 5761 but outside the juicy thick beam of the 5761 might beat it. Hard to say, just want a HPR71 to play with.


----------



## mitch79 (Aug 15, 2009)

Kaidomain market a Philips 6V 10W bulb.
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=8981

I have no idea if it's the same as the HPR71. Perhaps some one can confirm it for us.

EDIT: Didn't realise the HPR71's a potted bulb, this one is bi-pin. Still may be useful.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 15, 2009)

Fulgeo said:


> The quest for the HPR71 in my case would be the hope it throws a fatter beam. Sort of like it's bigger brother the 5761. The 3854L if a fine bulb in my opinion but in my experiments with it, it throws a small (very white mind you) beam. Also would like to say that it cost me about $10.00 to get my hands on a 3854L. I have to buy the twin 3854 high and low together. I am not a big fan of the 3854 High bulb but thats another fight for a different thread . If I can get the HPR71 for under $5.00 and if it has a fat beam it might be a winner.



Someone asked me where I got the HPR71 that I tested, and as noted in this post from that thread, Ictorana sent them to me.

You guys should look carefully at the 6 graph categories that he did in this thread from the Category Three - "RP Bulbs" I can't really see why people want them.


----------



## lctorana (Aug 16, 2009)

Plus - the GH24 is of the same physical shape as the HPR71 and even *looks* identical.

Now the 15W HPR7*2* - that's the one I'm keen to try. If I ever find one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2009)

lctorana said:


> Now the 15W HPR7*2* - that's the one I'm keen to try. If I ever find one.



That's make for a fine 'souped up' Roar of the Dolphin eh? :thumbsup:


BTW lampadine.ch has the HPR72 but apart from being what looks like a Swiss site (+41 phone prefix) I can't help any more


----------



## nitesky (Aug 16, 2009)

The HPR72 is probably even more elusive. I do have the 3854L in my Eveready with a 4.5V SLA (not overdriven as I am afraid of melting it). Bright. Very bright.


----------



## lctorana (Aug 16, 2009)

Um, in your Eveready what?


----------



## Fulgeo (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok I received my order today so it took about 26 days. I tested it driven by a 2xA123 battery pack and a 6xAA Eneloop pack.

Results:

6.61 Volts @ 1.801 Amps measured from tail cap. Maybe high end of 200 lumens.

8.09 Volts @ 1.970 Amps measured from tail cap. Maybe 400+ lumens.

Bulb came in a Philips FocusLine carton and marked type 7387. I will go out on a limb and say this is similar if not the same as an unpotted HPR71.

As LuxLuthor sort of pointed out nothing to write home about. I wanted to share my results thou in case anyone was eying the bulb.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 9, 2009)

Fulgeo said:


> I received my order today so it took about 26 days...
> 
> Bulb came in a Philips FocusLine carton and marked type 7387. I will go out on a limb and say this is similar if not the same as an unpotted HPR71.


What bulb did you order, and from where?



Fulgeo said:


> As LuxLuthor sort of pointed out nothing to write home about.


Said that myself, too. There is no point in going to any lengths to obtain one.

Basically, if you're in the USA, buy the Pelican 3854 kit.
If you're in the UK, buy the Reflectalite GH24.
If you're in Australia or Germany, buy the Philips HPR71.

You can throw a very small blanket over all three - it's a photo-finish.


----------



## Fulgeo (Sep 9, 2009)

lctorana said:


> What bulb did you order, and from where?


 
Hey Ictorana,

I have the link to it up in post #10.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 9, 2009)

Ahh. That boxed bi-pin via KD.

It well *might *be and unpotted HPR71.

This reminds me - blister-carded 10W bi-pin bulbs are very common in supermarkets here. Never given them any thought.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Sep 9, 2009)

lctorana said:


> Ahh. That boxed bi-pin via KD.
> 
> It well *might *be and unpotted HPR71.
> 
> This reminds me - blister-carded 10W bi-pin bulbs are very common in supermarkets here. Never given them any thought.


When I next see one I will buy it and drop it into my regulated 5761 and see how it looks at 7.2v compared to my ROP 3854L. 

If they are any good, I will be excited. Can anyone feel a bi-pin regulated "ROP" with undervolt protection for 2x"D" LiIon or 26650 LiMn? :naughty:

Fingers crossed...

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## lctorana (Sep 9, 2009)

The whole point about the HPR71 is that they are commonly available in Australia. Just go to Bunnings.

But if you already have a 3854L, don't bother. The lumen increase is marginal, and with regulation, negligible. As LL's testing, and my charts, point out.


----------



## mdhammack (Sep 10, 2009)

^^Nova^^ said:


> When I next see one I will buy it and drop it into my regulated 5761 and see how it looks at 7.2v compared to my ROP 3854L.
> 
> If they are any good, I will be excited. Can anyone feel a bi-pin regulated "ROP" with undervolt protection for 2x"D" LiIon or 26650 LiMn? :naughty:
> 
> ...


 

that would be a pretty nice setup! I got a FM bipin socket and stuck a 5761 in my 4D rop light with the 6 sub c's and it is very bright! Haven't done any runtime tests on it yet tho, shouldn't be too much different from the ROP hi I would suspect.


----------



## tc67 (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Where to get HPR71 Bulbs for Eveready Dolphin in Aus*

I realise this in an old thread, but I believe this is the bulb I am after, in Victoria, Australia.

Can someone confirm that this is the bulb for the non-rechargeable Eveready Dolphin torch that is common in Australia? Most reference in this thread talks of 'rechargeables', and I am not sure if this is different to the bulb in the bog-standard 6v torch.
In years past, replacement bulbs sat on the shelves of every supermarket, but searches of K-Mart, Coles, Safeway, IGA reveals nothing. I do not have a local Bunnings, but maybe that is a possibility still?

Thanks in advance,
TC


----------



## lctorana (May 22, 2010)

I can confirm the exact reverse.

The HPR71 is a 6V bulb and is the bulb in the Dolphin Rechargeable.

The 4.8v standard Dolphin takes a HPX40 these days.


----------



## tc67 (May 22, 2010)

lctorana said:


> I can confirm the exact reverse.
> 
> The HPR71 is a 6V bulb and is the bulb in the Dolphin Rechargeable.
> 
> The 4.8v standard Dolphin takes a HPX40 these days.


 
Thanks Ictorana. I guess I was thinking 6v bulb as the battery is 6v. Now just need to track some down. Might be easier to get another torch, but then I would have three of them rolling about.
I saw the Dolphin in a pack with a '2xD Mini Dolphin' the other day in the s'market for Aus$18.

Cheers,
TC


----------



## kenwahoo (Aug 23, 2010)

Just blew a HPX40 in my dolphin, not happy. Was using an adaptor with 4 size D heavy duty batteries. Shouldn't have blown as batteries weren't new. As it flashed I noted that the light was not as much as the krypton one that I had in my other dolphin which I turned on for comparison. Wonder if Eveready will replace it? Had a HPX41 before but blew that elsewhere. Teach me for playing around but these things happen.

Anyway, For those who are still seeking these hpr71 bulbs, I have located a source and can sell to you at A$5 per bulb plus postage. I intend to order only 20 in total at this point but will increase it if the interest is higher. What I need to know from you guys is whether you are interested and if so how many. Don't forget to factor in postage. 

pm me if you are interested


----------

